# Blood tests following stillbirth/infertility issues



## huwhoney (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi every1, not bn on for ages 
U know what its like u need break sometimes! Anyway im due for
My second lap this thurs and during my pre op assesment doc asked
Me if after my stillbirth I had all the neccesary tests done, so
I said what tests and no that i hadn't, cn I ask what tests cn 
B done on nhs?? Was quite upset nd angry that I was not made
Aware that I should of bn given these tests! Feel
That if I had, both of my IVF tries wld of had a very
Different outcome!! So gona ask docs on thurs for ALL
Tests that I poss can have!  xx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Ohhh hun,
push for every test possible, wishing you all the very very best 
Sheila


----------

